# I hate to say this but...



## mysunwolf

I'm scared of all the BYCers 

I left BYC to come here because it got too crowded over there.

And now they're all over here!

What if they stay? 
What if we never go back to the way it was!!! 

...

(What if I'm overreacting? )


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Most of the BYCers (myself included) are terrified enough of this format that we'll all run screaming back to BYC when it's open. Don't worry.


----------



## Baymule

Only the _BEST _of the BYC'ers have come over here. It will be ok. If they stay to join the fun, that's ok. If they go back to BYC after the updates, that's ok. What we can do is be gracious hosts and welcome them. I promise you, it will all be ok.


----------



## Baymule

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Most of the BYCers (myself included) are terrified enough of this format that we'll all run screaming back to BYC when it's open. Don't worry.


Well, ya'll are still welcome to stay and join the "herd" fun!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I might be the same way. I knew most of them, and missed them, but it's a lot to have all them here.


----------



## Scottcaddy

Nice to know that I'm in such good company.
Scott


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

I'm really sorry! I know that most of us will be going back, though. I did plan on staying, because I have herd animals and have been planning on joining BYH anyway for a long time, if y'all don't mind. A few others might as well, but most are just here for a few days.


----------



## samssimonsays

Y'all are always welcome lol. It was, I think for a few, a lot to see sooooo many intro posts in a super short period of time  . 

I am with Baymule, it will all be ok


----------



## misfitmorgan

I came over here from BYC and stayed here instead....so i think we will be fine. Welcome all you BYC peoples!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

We will be totally fine, our at least most of us will, but we're kinda freaking out because there's so much going on, and we're used to peace and quite.


----------



## mysunwolf

Oh, you are all welcome to stay here!! I just had a moment this morning looking through all the welcome threads.  Please stick around, we don't bite (well, _most_ of us don't).


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Only @LukeMeister bites, but all his friends are here and know that.
(Jk Luke, your awesome)


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mysunwolf said:


> Oh, you are all welcome to stay here!! I just had a moment this morning looking through all the welcome threads.  Please stick around, we don't bite (well, _most_ of us don't).


Most?


----------



## Bunnylady

Buncha stampedin' Yaks

JK

It's different, definitely different, having such a lively crew in here. I don't think there was quite such a migration during the last conversion, though as I recall, there were a few. Consider it a family reunion of sorts . . . . .


----------



## samssimonsays

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Most?


 

Most  it's more like a mild nip when they do


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> Buncha stampedin' Yaks
> 
> JK
> 
> It's different, definitely different, having such a lively crew in here. I don't think there was quite such a migration during the last conversion, though as I recall, there were a few. Consider it a family reunion of sorts . . . . .


Yeh, we're an unruly bunch, eh!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Not so much unruly, i just think there are a lot more people on BYC then on BYH.


----------



## Amiga

Bunnylady said:


> Buncha stampedin' Yaks
> 
> JK
> 
> It's different, definitely different, having such a lively crew in here. I don't think there was quite such a migration during the last conversion, though as I recall, there were a few. Consider it a family reunion of sorts . . . . .




Like when cousin Alba finally comes for a visit, with all eight kids....


----------



## CTKen

misfitmorgan said:


> Not so much unruly, i just think there are a lot more people on BYC then on BYH.


Believe me, some of us are 

We are very grateful for such a welcome from the real BYH members - it's much appreciated.


----------



## misfitmorgan

CTKen said:


> Believe me, some of us are
> 
> We are very grateful for such a welcome from the real BYH members - it's much appreciated.



I remember from when i as over there....but i'm assuming cousin Alba only brought 7 of his 8 kids...for today at least


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Amiga said:


> Like when cousin Alba finally comes for a visit, with all eight kids....


Reminds me of the Tom Chapin line: "I love to see your cousins come.... I love to see them go."


----------



## TwoCrows

I was worried you Herders were going to get stressed with all these crazed BYCers coming over here. Most of us should head home when the new BYC gets going.   Then you can have your solitude back.


----------



## WVduckchick

I personally stick to just a few areas of BYC because the craziness gets to me also. I may like it better here and decide to stay too.


----------



## TwoCrows

WVduckchick said:


> I personally stick to just a few areas of BYC because the craziness gets to me also. I may like it better here and decide to stay too.



I am a person of solitude myself. Hmmm....maybe I will stick around too after the switch over!! (not something these herders want to hear. )


----------



## Bunnylady

TwoCrows said:


> I was worried you Herders were going to get stressed with all these crazed BYCers coming over here. Most of us should head home when the new BYC gets going.   Then you can have your solitude back.



If all the clucking and crowing gets to be too much, we can just head out into the pasture and hang out with the cows (or sheep, or goats, or horses, or . . . .)


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Bunnylady said:


> If all the clucking and crowing gets to be too much, we can just head out into the pasture and hang out with the cows (or sheep, or goats, or horses, or . . . .)



The cows, hang out with the cows! Like me.


----------



## TwoCrows

Bunnylady said:


> If all the clucking and crowing gets to be too much, we can just head out into the pasture and hang out with the cows (or sheep, or goats, or horses, or . . . .)




I think you are on to something. We can go smell the daisies among the cow pies when WE get too stressed, over here!


----------



## Bunnylady

Oh, dear.

I just had a mental image of Julie Andrews at the beginning of _The Sound of_ _Music_, all alone in that lovely alpine meadow, and as the camera comes in and she spins around and opens her mouth to sing, suddenly she is surrounded by poultry!


----------



## Babyandrory

We're sorry guys!We didn't realize we would cause such a recuse.We will only be here for a few days, then most of us will leave.
(Well, I might stay )


----------



## greybeard

There's an influx of new people?
I hadn't noticed.


----------



## TwoCrows

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, dear.
> 
> I just had a mental image of Julie Andrews at the beginning of _The Sound of_ _Music_, all alone in that lovely alpine meadow, and as the camera comes in and she spins around and opens her mouth to sing, suddenly she is surrounded by poultry!



Hahahaha....They need to do a remake of the Sound of Music with poultry. She can sing "the hills are alive, with the sound of CROWING...."


----------



## TwoCrows

greybeard said:


> There's an influx of new people?
> I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, dear.
> 
> I just had a mental image of Julie Andrews at the beginning of _The Sound of_ _Music_, all alone in that lovely alpine meadow, and as the camera comes in and she spins around and opens her mouth to sing, suddenly she is surrounded by poultry!


----------



## TwoCrows

greybeard said:


> There's an influx of new people?
> I hadn't noticed.



You may EVEN get to enjoying our raucousy ways and miss us when we are gone!!! (NOT)


----------



## chickens really

I have herd animals and won't be staying....We will all go home!


----------



## TwoCrows

chickens really said:


> I have herd animals and won't be staying....We will all go home!



There's my bro!!  Hey Shannon!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TwoCrows said:


> I was worried you Herders were going to get stressed with all these crazed BYCers coming over here. Most of us should head home when the new BYC gets going.   Then you can have your solitude back.


I'd honestly rather you stay if you just came for this. It would be nice to see more here to be part of the community, rather then just come while your site is down, and head right back once it's up again.


----------



## TwoCrows

I have to go let the chickens out now. I will be back later!


----------



## TwoCrows

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'd honestly rather you stay if you just came for this. It would be nice to see more here to be part of the community, rather then just come while your site is down, and head right back once it's up again.



You are very right, we really shouldn't be so rude as to come here and cause an uproar and leave you with the mess! Give us time, this place may grow on us.


----------



## chickens really

TwoCrows said:


> There's my bro!!  Hey Shannon!



I had to try this out..Miss Lydia told me I had too...just like loose sheep, we will go home eventually...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TwoCrows said:


> You are very right, we really shouldn't be so rude as to come here and cause an uproar and leave you with the mess! Give us time, this place may grow on us.


Thanks, I'd love to have all you here, and get to know everyone again, so hopefully most will stay. I actually could get used to all the business.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'd honestly rather you stay if you just came for this. It would be nice to see more here to be part of the community, rather then just come while your site is down, and head right back once it's up again.



Yeah.  I'm definitely staying.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay


----------



## Kyanite

I joked over on BYC that they won't get me back after the move. But they will. However, I'll hang around here too because we're adding so many herd critters to our farm/homestead.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Us Herders really do want you guys to stay. This place can be pretty quiet and i think more people would be great. I left BYC because poultry ended up not being our focus and we moved on to other livestock, we still have some poultry but not the 150+ we used to have. Most questions for other non-poultry livestock i had there was really no one answering them on BYC and there was and still is a ton i don't know about livestock. It didn't hurt that the people here are pretty fun and some are downright amazing.


----------



## WVduckchick

misfitmorgan said:


> Us Herders really do want you guys to stay. This place can be pretty quiet and i think more people would be great. I left BYC because poultry ended up not being our focus and we moved on to other livestock, we still have some poultry but not the 150+ we used to have. Most questions for other non-poultry livestock i had there was really no one answering them on BYC and there was and still is a ton i don't know about livestock. It didn't hurt that the people here are pretty fun and some are downright amazing.



I remember you!  Glad to see your flock evolved, instead of just exiting BYC.  What all animals do you keep now?


----------



## norseofcourse

It's nice to see so many new folks, but could y'all stop posting for awhile till I can catch up!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

WVduckchick said:


> I remember you!  Glad to see your flock evolved, instead of just exiting BYC.  What all animals do you keep now?



We started with 150+ poultry....and then got 37 goats. Now we have about a dozen chickens and a dozen ducks and 1 guinea, 15 pigs, 6 goats, 11 sheep and some free ranging rabbits(really just a nice way to say escaped rabbits) and one guard llama. We had a horse but not anymore. We should be having between 30-50 piglets in july and i have a new show quality ram to go pick up in about a month that will be breeding our sheep next year.


----------



## WVduckchick

misfitmorgan said:


> We started with 150+ poultry....and then got 37 goats. Now we have about a dozen chickens and a dozen ducks and 1 guinea, 15 pigs, 6 goats, 11 sheep and some free ranging rabbits(really just a nice way to say escaped rabbits) and one guard llama. We had a horse but not anymore. We should be having between 30-50 piglets in july and i have a new show quality ram to go pick up in about a month that will be breeding our sheep next year.



Free range rabbits, I like that  

Sounds like a nice little combination you have there.


----------



## misfitmorgan

WVduckchick said:


> Free range rabbits, I like that
> 
> Sounds like a nice little combination you have there.



 i know

Our friend Kevin says "Are they in my yard?...then they couldn't possibly be mine, i train all mine to stay in the yard." Meanwhile there are rabbits everywhere.


----------



## greybeard

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks, I'd love to have all you here, and get to know everyone again, so hopefully most will stay. I actually could get used to all the business.


It  probably does help the website stats and ranking in search engines.
since midnight last, there are 13 new members.

The only real impact I see is the "recent posts" box is full of BYC posts/threads making it a little more difficult to see if any new herd related posts have been made.








But, as my old granny used to say, _'This too shall pass'_, right after she shook that old bony finger at me with the stern epitaph  of "I'll get your good eye boy!"

I have no idea what that meant and wasn't about to find out either....she was, as my father once said about her:  "hades" on wheels


----------



## Akrnaf2

I think that me and my brigade will stay here! The color suits ouer uniforms!


----------



## Nifty

This thread is funny!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, gotta say that I was thinking "what the he...."  when I saw the posts & not the usual titles.   THEN...went out and found 15 goats in the wrong field.   Suddenly made sense -- hole in the fence, grab some new pasture  -- for both groups.   

Then checked BYC to find the conversion issues.   So, welcome to you ALL.   I'm a BYC member but don't hang there much.  We are a little different here and it would be good if some of you stayed around.   We're pretty easy to deal with just a lot more to do than just eggs....milking, slopping pigs, etc.  Of course many of the BYCers do those things also.  You may want to be here, too.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Mini Horses said:


> Well, gotta say that I was thinking "what the he...."  when I saw the posts & not the usual titles.   THEN...went out and found 15 goats in the wrong field.   Suddenly made sense -- hole in the fence, grab some new pasture  -- for both groups.
> 
> Then checked BYC to find the conversion issues.   So, welcome to you ALL.   I'm a BYC member but don't hang there much.  We are a little different here and it would be good if some of you stayed around.   We're pretty easy to deal with just a lot more to do than just eggs....milking, slopping pigs, etc.  Of course many of the BYCers do those things also.  You may want to be here, too.




Most of my BYC acquaintances have at least goats as well, so I'm fairly sure they'll be sticking around. I'll be getting some goats next summer, so I'll be back then for sure.
(Yes, Benny, you may post the terminator "I'll be back" image)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I'll tell ya...the other day when my phone started "Blowing Up" with alerts, I was wondering just what in the world was going on. Before I could "Welcome" someone there was another whole Page of intros, so I ceased to respond....cause I have a bunch on my plate right now. Then it kinda dawned on me that this is a lot like the "Barnyard and Pasture" and the "Mixing or Introduction" of new animals to each other. The BYCers were all trying to meet up and "Chitt-Chattering" away just chickens and ducks will do...in their attempts to figure things out. All the while the herd animals are trying to evaluate the "Newbies" in the pasture and all the "Chitt-Chattering" going on. I just had to smile as this came to mind.
I'm certainly glad it is them that had to come to the pasture while the barnyard is renovated, instead of the other way around. Tho I still have to say that my ducks still don't need any Diapers....


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I'll tell ya...the other day when my phone started "Blowing Up" with alerts, I was wondering just what in the world was going on. Before I could "Welcome" someone there was another whole Page of intros, so I ceased to respond....cause I have a bunch on my plate right now. Then it kinda dawned on me that this is a lot like the "Barnyard and Pasture" and the "Mixing or Introduction" of new animals to each other. The BYCers were all trying to meet up and "Chitt-Chattering" away just chickens and ducks will do...in their attempts to figure things out. All the while the herd animals are trying to evaluate the "Newbies" in the pasture and all the "Chitt-Chattering" going on. I just had to smile as this came to mind.
> I'm certainly glad it is them that had to come to the pasture while the barnyard is renovated, instead of the other way around. Tho I still have to say that my ducks still don't need any Diapers....


Yeh... Us chooks are bawk bawk BGAWKing around, trying to locate everyone & sounding a whole bunch like chickens in the process. 

Diapers? Now what fooferaw you been reading about us?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess it was about a yr ago I was over on BYC trying to get some questions answered about ducks, I kept asking questions to no responses...and then, kept getting passed over by some members dicussing how to put diapers on a duck, so they could keep it inside. That's when I decided to head to the "Herds" and have been here since Sept last yr. I did get a kick out of the Guinea section tho...they were a Hoot.


----------



## mustangrooster

If, I maybe, by a chance, wanted to stay, would I be hearing groans or would I be allowed to stay? I can just sit in the corner with the chickens, and I'll try to hush up? 



Oh boy. I had a feeling a thread like this would come up sooner or later, i had a feeling we'd drive y'all bonkers in a matter of time.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

mustangrooster said:


> If, I maybe, by a chance, wanted to stay, would I be hearing groans or would I be allowed to stay? I can just sit in the corner with the chickens, and I'll try to hush up?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy*. I had a feeling a thread like this would come up sooner or later, i had a feeling we'd drive y'all bonkers in a matter of time*.



Poor BYHers just can't have anything nice. .......


----------



## aartwmi

It's a chookers invasion!!
But really it's Nifty's fault,
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...nversion-discussion-information#post_18448441
 he told us to come over and practice with the new format.

Guess I'll have to learn how to attach pic from my harddrive,
 or must we upload somewhere that provides a URL first?

ETA Got the pic thing!


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

CntryBoy777 said:


> Guess it was about a yr ago I was over on BYC trying to get some questions answered about ducks, I kept asking questions to no responses...and then, kept getting passed over by some members dicussing how to put diapers on a duck, so they could keep it inside. That's when I decided to head to the "Herds" and have been here since Sept last yr. I did get a kick out of the Guinea section tho...they were a Hoot.



I get that!   BYC is really overwhelming at times and it moves so fast that pays can move to "never never land" of page 3 or beyond of new posts in a matter of minutes sometimes.   It's definitely chaotic,  probably why I tend to go in fits and starts with being active


----------



## Dozclan12

I usually stay on the more quiet threads on BYC...except for the Easter Hatch A Long ...  LOL.... I will be going back.  I found out the last time we did this, I did come back once in a while to watch a few things I got started on, for example, there was a baby goat on the way! That was fun.   Thanks for putting up with us for a while.  <3


----------



## Dozclan12

I haven't even gotten one of these yet.


----------



## Baymule

I started on BYC. I was amazed! Who knew chickens came in all those colors?? I fell in love with Silver Laced Wyandottes and my first 2 hens were SLW's. I have a SLW 4 year old hen out in the coop now.... I studied the coop and predator forums and built my coop to withstand predators, hurricanes, Dogs, falling trees, Mother Of All Bombs and children. I joined the other sites and sadly, left BYC for her much more interesting "sisters" LOL

I hope as many of you that want to stick around, do just that and help us keep the conversations going around here.


----------



## Baymule

Dozclan12 said:


> I haven't even gotten one of these yet.



*WELCOME TO BYH!!!!!   *


----------



## sunflour

Dozclan12 said:


> I haven't even gotten one of these yet.



Yes you do, you just got two


----------



## mustangrooster

Dozclan12 said:


> I haven't even gotten one of these yet.





And you just got your third.....


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Fourth... Welcome, Cyn!!!


----------



## Bunnylady

It does feel a bit like this sometimes:


----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## Dozclan12

Bunnylady said:


> It does feel a bit like this sometimes:





  Or....the....door!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Alright- since all you BYC'ers are here lets talk real chicken /poultry stuff... what is your preferred method for slaughtering chickens? geese? ducks?


----------



## Pastor Dave

Can you even imagine if we had all went over to The Easy Garden to have all this fun?

I suppose we all came to BYH needing a question answered or needing something. Y'all came needing a place to be. It was impossible to welcome everybody coming on so fast. How would you all deal with us if we needed to go hang out with ya at BYC?

I like having you here. You've made it pretty lively for us. You can stay and hang out if you want once your home is back up.


----------



## mustangrooster

Dozclan12 said:


> Or....the....door!!
> 
> View attachment 32415





They look a bit confused as to why they aren't allowed inside. The one on the left is giving you a death stare... Have you told them?


----------



## Dozclan12

Sometimes they will try and sneak in when the door is open..stinkers look at me like, where are the treats for this morning..ey?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Alright- since all you BYC'ers are here lets talk real chicken /poultry stuff... what is your preferred method for slaughtering chickens? geese? ducks?


For consumption? I haven't done it yet, likely broomstick method. For euthanasia I like cervical dislocation w/ just your hands. Not bloody.




Pastor Dave said:


> Can you even imagine if we had all went over to The Easy Garden to have all this fun?
> 
> I suppose we all came to BYH needing a question answered or needing something. Y'all came needing a place to be. It was impossible to welcome everybody coming on so fast. How would you all deal with us if we needed to go hang out with ya at BYC?
> 
> I like having you here. You've made it pretty lively for us. You can stay and hang out if you want once your home is back up.



Same as usual. There's usually high posting numbers in the new member section, so wouldn't be much different.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Should have added, the above was for chooks. Never researched or tried it on ducks or geese.


----------



## Kyanite

Southern by choice said:


> Alright- since all you BYC'ers are here lets talk real chicken /poultry stuff... what is your preferred method for slaughtering chickens? geese? ducks?


I've not done goose or duck, but with chickens it's always been put them in something to keep them from flailing and use a fast chop worth a sharp ax. We made a block for it with an old stump and two big nails to hold the neck and head in place so there aren't misses.


----------



## CTKen

Pastor Dave said:


> Can you even imagine if we had all went over to The Easy Garden to have all this fun?
> 
> I suppose we all came to BYH needing a question answered or needing something. Y'all came needing a place to be. It was impossible to welcome everybody coming on so fast. How would you all deal with us if we needed to go hang out with ya at BYC?
> 
> I like having you here. You've made it pretty lively for us. You can stay and hang out if you want once your home is back up.


 At this time of year, we have around 30-40 new members introducing themselves on the New Members Introductions every day - it usually takes me over an hour each day to greet 'em. Welcoming you guys would be a drop in the ocean (as long as you didn't collude and all join on the same day )


----------



## Southern by choice

Chickens I don't have issue with but geesh the geese and ducks... so much harder.
Wish I could find a better way. We do the jugular. This year we just gave the extra geese away just to avoid it. I LOVE duck though, but we aren't doing ducks til we move.


----------



## Kyanite

CTKen said:


> At this time of year, we have around 30-40 new members introducing themselves on the New Members Introductions every day - it usually takes me over an hour each day to greet 'em. Welcoming you guys would be a drop in the ocean (as long as you didn't collude and all join on the same day )


That's exactly why I can't manage to greet everyone. I do try to get over there from time to time and greet as many as possible, but I don't often have that kind of time. 


Southern by choice said:


> Chickens I don't have issue with but geesh the geese and ducks... so much harder.
> Wish I could find a better way. We do the jugular. This year we just gave the extra geese away just to avoid it. I LOVE duck though, but we aren't doing ducks til we move.


We want to get into ducks, both for the eggs and meat. Mostly meat though. I'm no fan of "that" day. But I prefer it over store bought.  I always just figured they'd get done like the chickens.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Southern by choice said:


> Chickens I don't have issue with but geesh the geese and ducks... so much harder.
> Wish I could find a better way. We do the jugular. This year we just gave the extra geese away just to avoid it. I LOVE duck though, but we aren't doing ducks til we move.



SBC we do ducks...pekins and muscovy. The best method for me so far is a 5 gallon bucket. I stick the duck in the bucket and then sit on the back edge of it with the ducks head out of the bucket between my legs, stretch out the neck and use a sharp knife to quickly cut juglars and drop the head back into the bucket. CAUTION...wear old clothes, you will get blood on you. Anyhow the bucket keeps them in one spot so they dont flop all over and also keeps them restrained until you get the juglar cut. That's the easiest one person method we found.

If there are two of us we stretch the neck over a large round log(laying down) and the other person uses a sharp ax to knock the head clean off in one go. Then we just stick them in a 5 gallon bucket.

We have not done geese yet but i imagine either way would work....DH has joked about using the 22 on geese....at least i believe he was joking.


----------



## MikeLM

mysunwolf said:


> I'm scared of all the BYCers
> 
> I left BYC to come here because it got too crowded over there.
> 
> And now they're all over here!
> 
> What if they stay?
> What if we never go back to the way it was!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> (What if I'm overreacting? )



I was just going to visit and leave, but now I'm staying.


----------



## CinnamonEli

I'm also from byc, but I came here last year.  Long before the news of the move.


----------



## misfitmorgan

mustangrooster said:


> If, I maybe, by a chance, wanted to stay, would I be hearing groans or would I be allowed to stay? I can just sit in the corner with the chickens, and I'll try to hush up?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy. I had a feeling a thread like this would come up sooner or later, i had a feeling we'd drive y'all bonkers in a matter of time.



Your more then welcome...so is anyone else.


----------



## Baymule

I butchered Pekins and I hung them up by their feet. I cut their heads off and let them bleed out. You're right @misfitmorgan wear old clothes! I looked like I was the star in Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have always set them on the ground...after the neck we just hold them up to bleed out.... can't imagine hanging a duck or goose by the feet. We use a killing cone for chickens.
Turkeys we shoot then bleed out. They are too big for cones.
We don't pluck ducks or geese - we just take the meat- pull back the skin.


----------



## BYHforlife

Hey guys! I wanted to post this on BYC but they are now un-operational, so...

My routine every morning: 



Get compost for chickens.
Fill water bucket for chickens.
Go outside, feed cats.
Cats ignore food and follow me.
Halfway to coop, put water and compost down to get feed from shed.
Cats try to drink chicken water.
I open shed and open feed bin.
Cats try to get into feed bin.
I put the lid on the feed bin.
Cats try to eat feed out of bucket.
I pick bucket up.
Cats try to eat compost.
I pick the compost and water up.
Cats follow me to coop.
I dump compost into run, cats try to eat the leftovers in the bucket
I fill the water, cats try to drink water again
I fill the feed, cats try to lick the dust out of bucket
I clean the coop, cats sit outside the coop window meowing.
I go back to the house. Cats resume eating. Time wasted? YES!!!


----------



## HeavensHens88

We're exceedingly grateful for all of the gracious welcomes you all have given the transplant BYCers. 
I'm intending to stick around once BYC returns, so y'all can't get rid of me too easily...


----------



## Bunnylady

BYHforlife said:


> Hey guys! I wanted to post this on BYC but they are now un-operational, so...
> 
> My routine every morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Get compost for chickens.
> Fill water bucket for chickens.
> Go outside, feed cats.
> Cats ignore food and follow me.
> Halfway to coop, put water and compost down to get feed from shed.
> Cats try to drink chicken water.
> I open shed and open feed bin.
> Cats try to get into feed bin.
> I put the lid on the feed bin.
> Cats try to eat feed out of bucket.
> I pick bucket up.
> Cats try to eat compost.
> I pick the compost and water up.
> Cats follow me to coop.
> I dump compost into run, cats try to eat the leftovers in the bucket
> I fill the water, cats try to drink water again
> I fill the feed, cats try to lick the dust out of bucket
> I clean the coop, cats sit outside the coop window meowing.
> I go back to the house. Cats resume eating. Time wasted? YES!!!



Sounds like you are being appropriately snoopervised.


----------



## BYHforlife

Bunnylady said:


> Sounds like you are being appropriately snoopervised.


Yup!


----------



## HeavensHens88

BYHforlife said:


> Hey guys! I wanted to post this on BYC but they are now un-operational, so...
> 
> My routine every morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Get compost for chickens.
> Fill water bucket for chickens.
> Go outside, feed cats.
> Cats ignore food and follow me.
> Halfway to coop, put water and compost down to get feed from shed.
> Cats try to drink chicken water.
> I open shed and open feed bin.
> Cats try to get into feed bin.
> I put the lid on the feed bin.
> Cats try to eat feed out of bucket.
> I pick bucket up.
> Cats try to eat compost.
> I pick the compost and water up.
> Cats follow me to coop.
> I dump compost into run, cats try to eat the leftovers in the bucket
> I fill the water, cats try to drink water again
> I fill the feed, cats try to lick the dust out of bucket
> I clean the coop, cats sit outside the coop window meowing.
> I go back to the house. Cats resume eating. Time wasted? YES!!!


I may be being presumptive here, but I'm taking a wager, remember, this is JUST a guess, totally not concrete information here- that you MAY have a lot of cats?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Southern by choice said:


> We have always set them on the ground...after the neck we just hold them up to bleed out.... can't imagine hanging a duck or goose by the feet. We use a killing cone for chickens.
> Turkeys we shoot then bleed out. They are too big for cones.
> We don't pluck ducks or geese - we just take the meat- pull back the skin.



We skin our muscovy but pluck the pekins because we raise for family and they want the crispy duck skin lol.



HeavensHens88 said:


> We're exceedingly grateful for all of the gracious welcomes you all have given the transplant BYCers.
> I'm intending to stick around once BYC returns, so y'all can't get rid of me too easily...



I'm glad your sticking around!


----------



## casportpony

I'll stick around.


----------



## misfitmorgan

casportpony said:


> I'll stick around.



Havn't you been loitering for awhile now


----------



## casportpony

misfitmorgan said:


> Havn't you been loitering for awhile now


Yeah, been here for 1.5 years, but think I will try to be more active.


----------



## misfitmorgan

casportpony said:


> Yeah, been here for 1.5 years, but think I will try to be more active.



Active is good....

Of course there is nothing wrong with just reading stuff...i do that some days.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I think I remember folks back in the day saying they hung smaller birds, i.e. chickens and ducks in a row on a clothesline. Once all calm, they went through with a sharp pair of hedge clippers. Snip, snip, snip


----------



## mysunwolf

Pastor Dave said:


> I think I remember folks back in the day saying they hung smaller birds, i.e. chickens and ducks in a row on a clothesline. Once all calm, they went through with a sharp pair of hedge clippers. Snip, snip, snip



This certainly works for chickens, and we have done it! But ducks' legs are supposedly too fragile to properly hang by.


----------



## OneFineAcre

mysunwolf said:


> I'm scared of all the BYCers
> 
> I left BYC to come here because it got too crowded over there.
> 
> And now they're all over here!
> 
> What if they stay?
> What if we never go back to the way it was!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> (What if I'm overreacting? )



They sure talk a lot


----------



## Bunnylady

OneFineAcre said:


> They sure talk a lot





You don't know the half of it!

Granny Hatchet and her friends had a thread that got over 150,000 posts, which was so long, it was lagging the server! The mods had to lock it and have her start a new one.


----------



## mustangrooster

OneFineAcre said:


> They sure talk a lot



Well, BYC is officially down, soo.......y'all are officially stuck with us for a couple of days.

We're sorry everyone.......


----------



## mustangrooster

Bunnylady said:


> You don't know the half of it!
> 
> Granny Hatchet and her friends had a thread that got over 150,000 posts, which was so long, it was lagging the server! The mods had to lock it and have her start a new one.



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Kiki

Bunnylady said:


> You don't know the half of it!
> 
> Granny Hatchet and her friends had a thread that got over 150,000 posts, which was so long, it was lagging the server! The mods had to lock it and have her start a new one.


 Hi all!
We do talk a lot.
We have all become very good friends on Granny's thread...
Quite a few of us have met each other outside of the website too.
We mean not harm to the BYH site and probably most of us will be gone once the 'fix" happens.
Not me though...I plan to stick around to learn a few things.

(We don't bite)


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> You don't know the half of it!
> 
> Granny Hatchet and her friends had a thread that got over 150,000 posts, which was so long, it was lagging the server! The mods had to lock it and have her start a new one.


Hers was 146,000. Sally's old one was 158,000 before it got closed, and the new one is over 50,000. 

Oh, and Sally's thread hit 158,000 at only 11 months old.


----------



## Bunnylady

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hers was 146,000. Sally's old one was 158,000 before it got closed, and the new one is over 50,000.
> 
> Oh, and Sally's thread hit 158,000 at only 11 months old.



I stand corrected.

But the point being that the strictly "social" threads get a lot of activity on BYC stands (and that's _without_ the "Queen of Hi-jacks!")


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> But the point being that the strictly "social" threads get a lot of activity on BYC stands (and that's _without_ the "Queen of Hi-jacks!")


Sorry, don't mean to be nit-picky. 

If it weren't for Em's shock collar, BYC's total post count would double!


----------



## OneFineAcre

LOL
Look how many posts on my comment
No worries though
Just kidding
I've got a lot of goat buddies on here
Some I've met and some I've talked to on the phone
And a few have some of my goats


----------



## OneFineAcre

Forgot to mention
I was on BYC before I was on BYH
Different name
Chickens lead me to goats
And when God created the heavens and earth and all of its creatures Goats were his favorite


----------



## Bunnylady

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Sorry, don't mean to be nit-picky.
> 
> If it weren't for Em's shock collar, BYC's total post count would double!


 What was it I said about "to keep 'em out of trouble, keep 'em busy?" I don't reckon Em has time to find trouble these days . . .


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> What was it I said about "to keep 'em out of trouble, keep 'em busy?" I don't reckon Em has time to find trouble these days . . .


I'll bet. Haven't even gotten a brownie from her in weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Forgot to mention
> I was on BYC before I was on BYH
> Different name
> Chickens lead me to goats
> And when God created the heavens and earth and all of its creatures Goats were his favorite



AMEN to that, I think Dogs were in that favorites group too!


----------



## Kiki

Bunnylady said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> But the point being that the strictly "social" threads get a lot of activity on BYC stands (and that's _without_ the "Queen of Hi-jacks!")


who or what is this Queen?
I'm not familiar and am dying to know.


----------



## Kiki

Southern by choice said:


> AMEN to that, I think Dogs were in that favorites group too!


dogs are #1 IMO


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> who or what is this Queen?
> I'm not familiar and am dying to know.


Emthefishlady. Trouble maker extraordinaire, expert baker, and the Kingdom's beloved Queen.


----------



## Kiki

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Emthefishlady. Trouble maker extraordinaire, expert baker, and the Kingdom's beloved Queen.


Why in the world have I not met her yet?
Trouble maker is right up my alley!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> Why in the world have I not met her yet?
> Trouble maker is right up my alley!


She's only on a few threads, and is not on much anymore.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> AMEN to that, I think Dogs were in that favorites group too!


Goats and Dogs
Chickens were definitely down on his list


----------



## OneFineAcre

They just ignore everyone else
And just have their little conversations


----------



## Bunnylady

OneFineAcre said:


> They just ignore everyone else
> And just have their little conversations



See, now, this was the problem. Some found it entertaining, some found it infuriating (actually, anyone was welcome to join in, but you kinda needed to know the history, etc, to be able to contribute to the nonsense). It became necessary to rein things in to maintain a semblance of order.


----------



## secuono

Why have so many suddenly flocked over here??


----------



## 21hens-incharge

They tore down our coop. We are homeless for a few days.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bunnylady said:


> See, now, this was the problem. Some found it entertaining, some found it infuriating (actually, anyone was welcome to join in, but you kinda needed to know the history, etc, to be able to contribute to the nonsense). It became necessary to rein things in to maintain a semblance of order.


So true. I'm struggling to keep up with everything.


----------



## Latestarter

mysunwolf said:


> I'm scared of all the BYCers
> 
> I left BYC to come here because it got too crowded over there.
> 
> And now they're all over here!
> 
> What if they stay?
> What if we never go back to the way it was!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> (What if I'm overreacting? )



Now, this is what started this thread less than 48 hours ago and it took me the better part of 20 minutes to get to the end of it at 13 pages.  WHEW! Really, I had to stop trying to welcome all you newcomers as I have data limits as well as things that require my time around the homestead. Can't stay here for hours welcoming everyone... sorry.

Having said that, there aren't (or weren't) many "chat threads" on here that garnered 100s of posts daily of nothing but banter... Already in just 3-4 days there are now a multitude of banter threads going here. If all those BYC'ers leave us after the new BYC is unveiled, those threads will all die off  ... Nearest thing we have to that here would be the journals where folks talk about their farms and "herd life". I think most here came from BYC originally and many still visit over there (I do - mostly The Old Folks Home).

Anyone who wishes to stay will be welcomed with open arms I'm sure. We have a great group of herd folks here. It's always exciting when someone new joins up and we try to welcome them and make them feel at home. A bit overwhelming when you have a thousand new folks join over several days though  I just wanted to check new posts and have been on now for almost 3 hours and still not done!


----------



## Hipshot

Sorry we upset the cart but we all have limited time. I have yet to explore the BYH but just like the BYC I'm sure there is a lot to be learned here. It was at the Websites suggestion that we join to learn the new format of the BYC . As with all social circles of life there are clicks . I have never really considered myself a snob but there are those that I relate to . We have fun most of the time . We are also very close friends who have sent aid to one of our friends who lost her house to the floods in Mississippi last year . We recently sent emails and cards to one of our friends who is very ill to help lift their sprits .  These are the people you fear  It has been my pleasure to know them I am very proud to call them my friends . After seeing some user names here I'm sure that we all are the same type of people . Well not exactly the same but the heart is there so the mind must follow . I'll give you this to consider perhaps it will remind you how things should go in life


----------



## Ravyn

Hipshot said:


> Sorry we upset the cart but we all have limited time. I have yet to explore the BYH but just like the BYC I'm sure there is a lot to be learned here. It was at the Websites suggestion that we join to learn the new format of the BYC . As with all social circles of life there are clicks . I have never really considered myself a snob but there are those that I relate to . We have fun most of the time . We are also very close friends who have sent aid to one of our friends who lost her house to the floods in Mississippi last year . We recently sent emails and cards to one of our friends who is very ill to help lift their sprits .  These are the people you fear  It has been my pleasure to know them I am very proud to call them my friends . After seeing some user names here I'm sure that we all are the same type of people . Well not exactly the same but the heart is there so the mind must follow . I'll give you this to consider perhaps it will remind you how things should go in life View attachment 32647




BYH scared the chit outta me... I skipped doing an intro thread just to try and keep the waves down...

The only reason I stayed was to keep in touch with these dear friends Hipshot spoke of... we're all different, we don't always agree all the time nor do we even agree some of the time... but every single one is irreplaceable... time and again, they have pulled together and done incredible things for others... time and again, they have amazed me at their willingness to show others that no matter what happens or where anyone is, there are others that care and support in times of need... time and again, they humble me and I am ever and always proud to call them all Friend...

So, we are deeply sorry for disrupting your quiet home and I know it turned everything upside down for everyone... but I cannot be sorry for taking advantage of the opportunity of keeping in touch with these wonderful people...


----------



## Bunnylady

Oh, fer cryin' out loud . . . .



Bunnylady said:


> See, now, this was the problem. Some found it entertaining, some found it infuriating (actually, anyone was welcome to join in, but you kinda needed to know the history, etc, to be able to contribute to the nonsense). It became necessary to rein things in to maintain a semblance of order.



Notice that I phrased this in the PAST tense. Banty and I were talking about the issues that BYC had with Emthefishlady and her friends (or at least I was). We were accused of being a "clique" (or should that be "cluque?" lol). We were having a riotous good time, and some folks had a blast right along with us, but not everyone.


----------



## WVduckchick

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, fer cryin' out loud . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that I phrased this in the PAST tense. Banty and I were talking about the issues that BYC had with Emthefishlady and her friends (or at least I was). We were accused of being a "clique" (or should that be "cluque?" lol). We were having a riotous good time, and some folks had a blast right along with us, but not everyone.



Cluque, I like that! It's kinda funny, but I guess like in a large school, there are kids that migrate together. In small schools, everyone knows everyone. 
BYC is so big, the cluques have happened. There are a few members that bridge cluques, (double or triple+ cluquers). It's actually kinda nice to see a little more blending here. I'm sure we will all go back to our respective cluques, but it can be fun while we're here.


----------



## Sourland

WVduckchick said:


> I personally stick to just a few areas of BYC because the craziness gets to me also. I may like it better here and decide to stay too.



Understandable, you being the epitome of sanity.


----------



## sunflour

Latestarter said:


> A bit overwhelming when you have a thousand new folks join over several days though



I was a Greeter on BYC - which has been one of the "jobs" I truly love.  I started watching and greeting here and it is currently an overwhelming job .  

It's not as personal, but you might consider a "general welcoming to all" at the top of the thread" with an apology or statement of the "chicken overrun"? 

This is a temporary problem and things should settle back to your normal very soon .




Poka_Doodle said:


> So true. I'm struggling to keep up with everything.



Me too.  I'm somewhat recluse in real life.  I tried being active in many threads on BYC but it was overwhelming, so I reigned in my chatter to a few less busy forums and began having more fun and getting to know a few folks was a lot easier.  Here with the Chicken Chats moving so fast, IMO difficult to participate with how fast and the high number of posts or whatever they are called here.

It sounds like you will be happier during this transition to focus on the forums that you really enjoy and just ignore the ones that are stressing you..


----------



## granny hatchet

Bunnylady said:


> You don't know the half of it!
> 
> Granny Hatchet and her friends had a thread that got over 150,000 posts, which was so long, it was lagging the server! The mods had to lock it and have her start a new one.


If your going to do something, do it right. I have been sticking to one thread here as to not disturb anyone. Im not here by choice  but I do have many I love and worry about. They are my family and peeps know, You do anything for your family.   We have Greeters on BYC. Thats what they do, they welcome new members. I dont mind not being welcomed because I wont be one staying.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

sunflour said:


> I was a Greeter on BYC - which has been one of the "jobs" I truly love.  I started watching and greeting here and it is currently an overwhelming job .
> 
> It's not as personal, but you might consider a "general welcoming to all" at the top of the thread" with an apology or statement of the "chicken overrun"?
> 
> This is a temporary problem and things should settle back to your normal very soon .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I'm somewhat recluse in real life.  I tried being active in many threads on BYC but it was overwhelming, so I reigned in my chatter to a few less busy forums and began having more fun and getting to know a few folks was a lot easier.  Here with the Chicken Chats moving so fast, IMO difficult to participate with how fast and the high number of posts or whatever they are called here.
> 
> It sounds like you will be happier during this transition to focus on the forums that you really enjoy and just ignore the ones that are stressing you..


I'm trying to keep greeting to be nice, but I'm sticking to my chat thread, because people know it's there are can ask me things there or via message.


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> Understandable, you being the epitome of sanity.



 I should never leave the Pond fence, but sometimes I like meeting new people. Then I get skeered again.


----------



## Bunnylady

granny hatchet said:


> If your going to do something, do it right. I have been sticking to one thread here as to not disturb anyone. Im not here by choice  but I do have many I love and worry about. They are my family and peeps know, You do anything for your family.   We have Greeters on BYC. Thats what they do, they welcome new members. I dont mind not being welcomed because I wont be one staying.



We have several people who are greeters here, too. I've tried to do the greeter thing several times, both here and on BYC, but I hate to just do the '"Welcome to _____," click enter, click on next thread' thing, I want to come up with something genuine and specific to the poster, so by the time I get through greeting half a dozen new members, I have to get off my butt and go do something else (real life is such a nuisance, isn't it?) and I never caught up with the threads I am following. That's why I only post on a couple of social threads in BYC - I just get swamped by all the posts!

I think it's marvelous that people can get so invested in the lives of people that, in many cases, they never actually meet. Several of us are desperately worried about some members (one in particular) that we won't have any contact with during the break, unless they come over here, too. I'm terribly sorry if anybody feels unwelcome here, I assure you, nobody intends that. I feel sure that I speak for everyone who has posted on this thread when I say that there is no animosity intended, merely a sort of bemusement at the flood of activity that has awakened this comparatively rather sleepy backwater community.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Maybe y'all know this already, but PMs still work on BYC! Just can't post. I figured that's better than nothing.


----------



## Wandercreek

I missed the part where I was supposed to feel unwelcome here. Or I'm just dense. Could be that. 

You guys are great!


----------



## Kiki

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Maybe y'all know this already, but PMs still work on BYC! Just can't post. I figured that's better than nothing.


I'm pretty sure they will not be there once the site is back up.
What ever you send/rec now, while the site is read only, will disappear once it's back up.

Make sense?


----------



## Kiki

WVduckchick said:


> I should never leave the Pond fence, but sometimes I like meeting new people. Then I get skeered again.


I need to pop over to the pond and say hi!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Kiki said:


> I'm pretty sure they will not be there once the site is back up.
> What ever you send/rec now, while the site is read only, will disappear once it's back up.
> 
> Make sense?



Yes - so do save anything important! Still useful, though.


----------



## WVduckchick

The clone of the old one was taken at 11:59 yesterday morning. The things that are open now will not be included when it comes back up, because the new version will start from the clone copy.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Hipshot said:


> Sorry we upset the cart but we all have limited time. I have yet to explore the BYH but just like the BYC I'm sure there is a lot to be learned here. It was at the Websites suggestion that we join to learn the new format of the BYC . As with all social circles of life there are clicks . I have never really considered myself a snob but there are those that I relate to . We have fun most of the time . We are also very close friends who have sent aid to one of our friends who lost her house to the floods in Mississippi last year . We recently sent emails and cards to one of our friends who is very ill to help lift their sprits .  These are the people you fear  It has been my pleasure to know them I am very proud to call them my friends . After seeing some user names here I'm sure that we all are the same type of people . Well not exactly the same but the heart is there so the mind must follow . I'll give you this to consider perhaps it will remind you how things should go in life View attachment 32647





Ravyn said:


> BYH scared the chit outta me... I skipped doing an intro thread just to try and keep the waves down...
> 
> The only reason I stayed was to keep in touch with these dear friends Hipshot spoke of... we're all different, we don't always agree all the time nor do we even agree some of the time... but every single one is irreplaceable... time and again, they have pulled together and done incredible things for others... time and again, they have amazed me at their willingness to show others that no matter what happens or where anyone is, there are others that care and support in times of need... time and again, they humble me and I am ever and always proud to call them all Friend...
> 
> So, we are deeply sorry for disrupting your quiet home and I know it turned everything upside down for everyone... but I cannot be sorry for taking advantage of the opportunity of keeping in touch with these wonderful people...



And these are the people that I'm glad to know on BYC. Like many, I am just here to keep contact with my BYCers and learn the format. I know some great people on BYC that go out of their way to help a fellow member. Yes, we may be loud, and opinionated, (not me, but others ) but we are there for each other and unfortunetly in order to do that for a few days, we have to depend on the "hospitality" of a "sister" site. Many of us would rather be in our own ponds or coops, trust me.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

sunflour said:


> I was a Greeter on BYC - which has been one of the "jobs" I truly love.  I started watching and greeting here and it is currently an overwhelming job .
> 
> It's not as personal, but you might consider a "general welcoming to all" at the top of the thread" with an apology or statement of the "chicken overrun"?
> 
> This is a temporary problem and things should settle back to your normal very soon .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me too.  I'm somewhat recluse in real life.  I tried being active in many threads on BYC but it was overwhelming, so I reigned in my chatter to a few less busy forums and began having more fun and getting to know a few folks was a lot easier.  Here with the Chicken Chats moving so fast, IMO difficult to participate with how fast and the high number of posts or whatever they are called here.*
> 
> It sounds like you will be happier during this transition to focus on the forums that you really enjoy and just ignore the ones that are stressing you..




This sums it up very well. ....it can be a struggle to find the cluque you click with,  (working on that at the moment actually as I find myself feeling less like I belong with the cluque I clicked with before).  I like having just a couple of social cluques and then being active in the question areas where I can use my experience and knowledge to help others (I'm a helper by profession, lol,  so this is a role I fall into naturally) and I love being able to extend a friendly greeting to new flock members.


----------



## Baymule

Whether ya'll stay or go, ya'll are most welcome to hang out with us on BYH for as long as you like.


----------



## WVduckchick

Baymule said:


> Whether ya'll stay or go, ya'll are most welcome to hang out with us on BYH for as long as you like.



Thank you!


----------



## campingshaws

Ol Grey Mare said:


> This sums it up very well. ....it can be a struggle to find the cluque you click with,  (working on that at the moment actually as I find myself feeling less like I belong with the cluque I clicked with before).  I like having just a couple of social cluques and then being active in the question areas where I can use my experience and knowledge to help others (I'm a helper by profession, lol,  so this is a role I fall into naturally) and I love being able to extend a friendly greeting to new flock members.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

WVduckchick said:


> Thank you!


Ditto that.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Maybe y'all know this already, but PMs still work on BYC! Just can't post. I figured that's better than nothing.



anything sent or posted over-there after noon ET 5/9/2017  will not be transferred to the new BYC 



Baymule said:


> Whether ya'll stay or go, ya'll are most welcome to hang out with us on BYH for as long as you like.


 who does that eye belong to in your avy?


----------



## AmyLynn2374

DwayneNLiz said:


> anything sent or posted over-there after noon ET 5/9/2017  will not be transferred to the new BYC
> 
> who does that eye belong to in your avy?


Herford cow...am I right? Lol


----------



## DwayneNLiz

AmyLynn2374 said:


> Herford cow...am I right? Lol


thats my guess but hard to tell with just an eye lol


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

AmyLynn2374 said:


> Herford cow...am I right? Lol



A bay mule?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

That's weird, I didn't type in the codes for that smiley... Are they different here?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> That's weird, I didn't type in the codes for that smiley... Are they different here?


nope same here


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> A bay mule?


and a bay mule would have brown fur and black skin around its eyes


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

I typed in : lol : without spaces, and got the : lau hickey jigger...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> and a bay mule would have brown fur and black skin around its eyes


Know that, silly, but her username is baymule, not herefordcow.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I typed in : lol : without spaces, and got the : lau hickey jigger...


odd
 



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Know that, silly, but her username is baymule, not herefordcow.


----------



## Ravyn

Leucistic mule?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Ravyn said:


> Leucistic mule?


maybe
there are a TON of colors, lol, just like with chickens or ducks 
it could be a paint, piebald, appy, or any color, but not bay 
 LOL


----------



## Ravyn

DwayneNLiz said:


> maybe
> there are a TON of colors, lol, just like with chickens or ducks
> it could be a paint, piebald, appy, or any color, but not bay
> LOL




Oh, I know bay... had a bay TWH, one of my fave colors... I was guessing leucistic cuz of the white hide and blue eye...


----------



## eggbert420

I'm going to speak my mind. I came here from BYC and never even heard of BYH before last week. I don't hang out with certain people or have friends on BYC, but I like to talk about chickens and rabbits. So I came here to see what's going on. I try to participate in threads, post pics. look at pics of sheep, cows, pigs ,goats etc. I would not go to a neighbor's house and sit in the corner with my family and not participate with the whole group. Nor would I go to the zoo to only talk about chickens.  There is a lot to see if you look around. Also I would not complain about people stoping by for a few days .


----------



## Poka_Doodle

eggbert420 said:


> I'm going to speak my mind. I came here from BYC and never even heard of BYH before last week. I don't hang out with certain people or have friends on BYC, but I like to talk about chickens and rabbits. So I came here to see what's going on. I try to participate in threads, post pics. look at pics of sheep, cows, pigs ,goats etc. I would not go to a neighbor's house and sit in the corner with my family and not participate with the whole group. Nor would I go to the zoo to only talk about chickens.  There is a lot to see if you look around. Also I would not complain about people stopping by for a few days .


We totally get this. We are a small group of friends here, and totally love company. It has just been overwhelming to have a lot more new members here. One thing very different from BYC here, is that if you stay longer then a week here, and we start getting to know you, if you leave some of us get concerned. Not to say BYC isn't like that, but it's just a little different with size. And everyone coming has made this site super crazy for all of us. We love to get to meet you though and see everyone get involved.


----------



## babsbag

@eggbert420  I love those puppies in your avatar. Are they yours? Are they Pyrs?

I don't mind the visitors from BYC, maybe some will even stick around. But it is a little strange to jump on here for a second to see if there are any urgent issues and see nothing but chicken chat in recent posts. I raise goats, lots of goats, and this is kidding season for many so I drop in on BYH for a few minutes off and on during the day just to see if anyone needs help. Now I have to go searching for new posts... not hard to find or hard to do, just different...there's that 'change' that none of us like.  

As a BYH greeter I would have spend an entire day on here to welcome all the new members and I would probably still miss some. So welcome to our world and I hope your stay is a pleasant one. We don't bite and if we nip accidentally we didn't mean to, and we've had our shots.


----------



## eggbert420

Yes, they are Great Pyrenees.


----------



## babsbag

eggbert420 said:


> Yes, they are Great Pyrenees.



Are you using them as LGDs?


----------



## eggbert420

babsbag said:


> Are you using them as LGDs?


Yes and farm dogs.


----------



## babsbag




----------



## Bunnylady

DwayneNLiz said:


> who does that eye belong to in your avy?



I don't remember his name, but it's a horse and I believe his color is cremello


----------



## eggbert420

We also have Anatolian shepherd crossed with great Pyrenees.


----------



## Ravyn

Bunnylady said:


> I don't remember his name, but it's a horse and I believe his color is cremello




Cremello Tobiano?


----------



## rjohns39

Ravyn said:


> Cremello Tobiano?


Hi there @Ravyn I'm hanging out over at the turkey thread...


----------



## Ravyn

rjohns39 said:


> Hi there @Ravyn I'm hanging out over at the turkey thread...






Hey Bob!

Will try to stop in there later then... 

Need anymore poults? Got these 13 that hatched but don't have space for them right now, lol...


----------



## rjohns39

What kind do you have?  Got 20+ in the brooder now...  36 more eggs in the bator

btw, just got jeff's recommendations on heritage breeders.  Gonna go stick my head in the feed mill, maybe it will hurt less.


----------



## Ravyn

rjohns39 said:


> What kind do you have?  Got 20+ in the brooder now...  36 more eggs in the bator
> 
> btw, just got jeff's recommendations on heritage breeders.  Gonna go stick my head in the feed mill, maybe it will hurt less.




Well, not completely sure, lol... think most, if not all of these came out of bronze hens... could be out of Narri too though... tom is not quite correct for Oregon Gray... think he might be called Midnight Moon?

Send me a PM if ya need to talk...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

A BYC friend asked me to post this for her.


----------



## Ravyn

Shhhhh!!!!

*I think they're already here*...


----------



## rjohns39

Ravyn said:


> Shhhhh!!!!
> 
> *I think they're already here*...


Yup!  We're here...


----------



## Memphis

Hey folks....another NYC refugee.   Just wanted to say "Hi"....back to the turkey thread....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> A BYC friend asked me to post this for her.
> 
> View attachment 32795


Could you have sent that Saturday


----------



## mustangrooster

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> A BYC friend asked me to post this for her.
> 
> View attachment 32795





Poka_Doodle said:


> Could you have sent that Saturday





Ravyn said:


> Shhhhh!!!!
> 
> *I think they're already here*...


----------



## Baymule

DwayneNLiz said:


> anything sent or posted over-there after noon ET 5/9/2017  will not be transferred to the new BYC
> 
> who does that eye belong to in your avy?



That eye belongs to my horse. His name is Joe's Tuff Bars, AKA Joe. He is purest white, with pink skin and blue eyes. The blue in his eyes are the only pigment he has. He is 28 years old, anybody can ride him, he is sweet and gentle. He is a Quarter Horse.



AmyLynn2374 said:


> Herford cow...am I right? Lol


Nope-wrong.


----------



## mustangrooster

Well, Joe's Tuff Bars might be a bit offended if he reads all this........


----------



## Memphis

Baymule...Joe has a pretty eye.  Got any chickens or turkeys??


----------



## Baymule

This is Joe at 20 years old, giving our 89 year old neighbor a ride.


----------



## mustangrooster

Baymule said:


> This is Joe at 20 years old, giving our 89 year old neighbor a ride.
> 
> View attachment 32811




Aw, he is a sweetheart


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> This is Joe at 20 years old, giving our 89 year old neighbor a ride.
> 
> View attachment 32811


Computer screen picture taken with a camera?


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Baymule said:


> That eye belongs to my horse. His name is Joe's Tuff Bars, AKA Joe. He is purest white, with pink skin and blue eyes. The blue in his eyes are the only pigment he has. He is 28 years old, anybody can ride him, he is sweet and gentle. He is a Quarter Horse.
> 
> 
> Nope-wrong.


Wow! Lol He's awesome! I wasn't even close!


----------



## Baymule

Memphis said:


> Baymule...Joe has a pretty eye.  Got any chickens or turkeys??


We have 3 horses, 30+ chickens, 5 ewes, 1 ram and lambs, 4 feeder pigs and 4 dogs.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Computer screen picture taken with a camera?


yup.


----------



## Aryn and Kim Page

*Memphis how are you? I'm getting my first chicks May17. What kind of chickens do you have? *


----------



## Memphis

Australorps, Double Laced Barnvelders, and my favorite Speckled Sussex.  AND Blue Slate & Bourbon Red Turkeys!  Does that make a herd??  How many in a herd??


----------



## Memphis




----------



## Memphis




----------



## mustangrooster

Memphis said:


> View attachment 32813



Hey.........yours and my turkey could be friends........


----------



## Kiki

Baymule said:


> That eye belongs to my horse. His name is Joe's Tuff Bars, AKA Joe. He is purest white, with pink skin and blue eyes. The blue in his eyes are the only pigment he has. He is 28 years old, anybody can ride him, he is sweet and gentle. He is a Quarter Horse.
> 
> 
> Nope-wrong.


hey bay!
I got me an Appalousa with the same colored eyes.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Having said that, there aren't (or weren't) many "chat threads" on here that garnered 100s of posts daily of nothing but banter... Already in just 3-4 days there are now a multitude of banter threads going here.


No there aren't. And I've always liked that aspect on any board I frequent. I'm not much on social media..'talking' just to see my words appear.
I view and use the internet almost solely  as a learning and 'sometimes' as a teaching tool.

I doubt anyone is really interested in what I had for breakfast, what time I woke up and all the other mundane things that happen in my daily life. I think there are now 5-6 different "chat" threads running in Random as well as the "Keep on Rambling' thread in BYC conversion section, which is where I originally thought all BYC threads were going to be.

I'm truly glad I long ago disabled email notifications of new posts and new threads. I don't check email much anyway. Maybe once every 3 months. I delete hundreds of spam messages every time I open my email client, as well as dozens of 'cutesy' pictures someone felt I just couldn't live without.


----------



## Kiki

If I chose to complain about certain threads on the internet....I would choose not to waste my time reading them....right?

Just saying...kinda common sense no?


----------



## Ferguson K

I don't stroll through the forums often, because I live a very busy life. Mostly I just post in my boards and check in on some friends boards right now, but I noticed all the commotion and thought I would stop in and say hello to all the new BYC folks who have stopped in.

From me, to you: 

I hope that most of you who are on the fence about staying, stay. The folks here are a tight knit community but would eagerly welcome some new folks if you decided to stay. I know that I would.


----------



## WVduckchick

greybeard said:


> No there aren't. And I've always liked that aspect on any board I frequent. I'm not much on social media..'talking' just to see my words appear.
> I view and use the internet almost solely  as a learning and 'sometimes' as a teaching tool.
> 
> I doubt anyone is really interested in what I had for breakfast, what time I woke up and all the other mundane things that happen in my daily life. I think there are now 5-6 different "chat" threads running in Random as well as the "Keep on Rambling' thread in BYC conversion section, which is where I originally thought all BYC threads were going to be.
> 
> I'm truly glad I long ago disabled email notifications of new posts and new threads. I don't check email much anyway. Maybe once every 3 months. I delete hundreds of spam messages every time I open my email client, as well as dozens of 'cutesy' pictures someone felt I just couldn't live without.



You could probably ask Nifty to delete the offensive threads, once all the hubbub has subsided.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Poka_Doodle said:


> Could you have sent that Saturday



Would have been a nice warning, huh? 



WVduckchick said:


> You could probably ask Nifty to delete the offensive threads, once all the hubbub has subsided.



It's a good idea, but I hope it doesn't happen or at least there is a warning - maybe the threads could just be moved somewhere else. If you don't like the threads (which I get!) then don't click on em...I don't see why the fuss is still going on, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Would have been a nice warning, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good idea, but I hope it doesn't happen or at least there is a warning - maybe the threads could just be moved somewhere else. If you don't like the threads (which I get!) then don't click on em...I don't see why the fuss is still going on, but maybe that's just me.


Yeah, very nice.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Baymule said:


> This is Joe at 20 years old, giving our 89 year old neighbor a ride.
> 
> View attachment 32811


He's beautiful.


----------



## Latestarter

I don't think anyone is really "fussing" about it... It's just kinda "new" to us here. I don't know about deleting them either... They aren't doing any harm and they really aren't a bother. If someone/you're not interested in participating or reading them, then... don't... simple, easy, no sweat. Meanwhile, for those who feel the compulsion to "chat" online here at BYH while BYC is under development, have at it!


----------



## greybeard

> You could probably ask Nifty to delete the offensive threads, once all the hubbub has subsided



Boards evolve, not always the same.
The 'chat' type threads don't bother me, and I sure wouldn't use the term 'offensive' in regards to them. I usually don't read them. I don't do facebook, twit, snapchat or any of the rest of the flavor-of-the-year social media either.

As was stated earlier, the only real effect I see is the recent post box, which some of use  to quickly see if there are new posts in herd topics we may be interested in. Those now get pushed off the box in a matter of minutes, requiring a search thru the different sections to see what is going on, but it's all good and will likely change in a few days.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL at all the BYC'ers. 

I actually am finding this a bit amusing. 
First, ya'll have way too much time on yours hands to spend this much time chattering!  
2nd y'all need goats... then you won't have time for chickens and your addiction will be gone! 

Hopefully you all are finding your way around and navigating. I remember when they changed the format here. I am older and not tech/computer savvy and it really scared the bejeebers out of me. 
It took a bit of getting use to but surprisingly it was pretty fast.

@Nifty  why didn't you warn us? You know what creatures of habit we are.


----------



## Wandercreek

So I got up this morning and commenced with the same ol' routine: let the dogs out, shuffle to the coffee pot, grind the beans, fill the carafe, hit go. Feed the old dog in the house, step on deer antlers, cuss the puppy for bringing them in, feed the puppy outside, feed the cats inside, fill up water bowls, and finally get a cup of coffee.

I usually check email with that first cup of coffee, but today I browsed BYH instead.  I got caught up reading this thread; amused at the horrified BYHer/persistent BYCer banter.

Otherwise sticking to my routine: after that first cup of coffee, I grab my rain boots, head out to the buggy, and drive down to the barn. Time to go let the maniacs out of the coop.

Of course, the chickens are first to get breakfast. That's partly to just shut them up for a minute, but mostly because I'm a little worried that I may_ become_ breakfast if I make them wait too long to eat. With the chickens fed, next up are the peeps. Slop some FF down for the 3 brooders and fill waterers...done.

I get to do all this to the tune of "I'm starving to DEATH out here", belted out at the top of his lungs by my beloved beastie, Mr. E, the head honcho Boer and resident lock-picker on the farm. Nanny Boo-Boo and Mo chime in as backup singers on the chorus parts. Some might liken the sound to the cries of a tortured animal. I'd say that's about right but I try to hum along anyway while I fill scoops of goat kibble and gather up hay.

You may be wondering why I'm telling you all this. Well, here's why...

As per usual, as soon as the first bit of goat kibble hits the bowls, the chickens come running. Have you ever heard 50 or so chickens running? It's enough to make you double-check that you're on solid ground with steady footing...lest you fall...

Anyway, the chickens come stampeding into the barn all chattery and fluttery and bossy and bickery and squawky and ba-gwawky. The nosy biddies converge on the goats, jumping and flapping and doing their dangdest to get a view of what's on the menu for the goats morning meal. Before long, the goats look like they are wearing chicken coats and hats. The birds are walking on their backs, peering over their shoulders, perching on their heads and doing everything in their birdy powers to "share" breakfast with the goats.

And, as per usual, I hang around shoving birds off backs and heads and horns and out of food bowls so the goats can eat in peace.

This is a daily thing. Just part of the routine. Only today, I found it amusing because while I was playing chicken whack-a-mole, it reminded me of this thread. You BYHer's are just like my poor goats. Just trying to do your thing. Sing your song, eat some grub and stick to your routine. Us BYCer's...well, we're the obnoxious chickens barging in all chattery and fluttery trying to 'share' all your stuff. Like it or not. And there's no one around to knock us off your food bowls. 

We're not trying to be rude. We just think your breakfast looks delicious. And we're staaaaaaarving. Ba-GWAWK!

No worries though, as soon as Nifty opens the feed bag back up, we'll rush back home.

Thanks for putting up with us, guys. We do appreciate it. Really.


----------



## sunflour

Baymule said:


> He is 28 years old, anybody can ride him, he is sweet and gentle. He is a Quarter Horse.



He is awesome.  I had no idea that horses lived that long, and still he's able to carry a rider .
I love horses - but viewed from the distance.  My dad tried to get me to want my own - wanted me to learn to ride for competition , but after a few unsuccessful and embarrassing trials, I gave up.

Bet you, He would not let me ride him  I even fell off an aged horse anyone could ride, and for sure, I would be afraid to even try


----------



## Kiki

Wandercreek said:


> So I got up this morning and commenced with the same ol' routine: let the dogs out, shuffle to the coffee pot, grind the beans, fill the carafe, hit go. Feed the old dog in the house, step on deer antlers, cuss the puppy for bringing them in, feed the puppy outside, feed the cats inside, fill up water bowls, and finally get a cup of coffee.
> 
> I usually check email with that first cup of coffee, but today I browsed BYH instead.  I got caught up reading this thread; amused at the horrified BYHer/persistent BYCer banter.
> 
> Otherwise sticking to my routine: after that first cup of coffee, I grab my rain boots, head out to the buggy, and drive down to the barn. Time to go let the maniacs out of the coop.
> 
> Of course, the chickens are first to get breakfast. That's partly to just shut them up for a minute, but mostly because I'm a little worried that I may_ become_ breakfast if I make them wait too long to eat. With the chickens fed, next up are the peeps. Slop some FF down for the 3 brooders and fill waterers...done.
> 
> I get to do all this to the tune of "I'm starving to DEATH out here", belted out at the top of his lungs by my beloved beastie, Mr. E, the head honcho Boer and resident lock-picker on the farm. Nanny Boo-Boo and Mo chime in as backup singers on the chorus parts. Some might liken the sound to the cries of a tortured animal. I'd say that's about right but I try to hum along anyway while I fill scoops of goat kibble and gather up hay.
> 
> You may be wondering why I'm telling you all this. Well, here's why...
> 
> As per usual, as soon as the first bit of goat kibble hits the bowls, the chickens come running. Have you ever heard 50 or so chickens running? It's enough to make you double-check that you're on solid ground with steady footing...lest you fall...
> 
> Anyway, the chickens come stampeding into the barn all chattery and fluttery and bossy and bickery and squawky and ba-gwawky. The nosy biddies converge on the goats, jumping and flapping and doing their dangdest to get a view of what's on the menu for the goats morning meal. Before long, the goats look like they are wearing chicken coats and hats. The birds are walking on their backs, peering over their shoulders, perching on their heads and doing everything in their birdy powers to "share" breakfast with the goats.
> 
> And, as per usual, I hang around shoving birds off backs and heads and horns and out of food bowls so the goats can eat in peace.
> 
> This is a daily thing. Just part of the routine. Only today, I found it amusing because while I was playing chicken whack-a-mole, it reminded me of this thread. You BYHer's are just like my poor goats. Just trying to do your thing. Sing your song, eat some grub and stick to your routine. Us BYCer's...well, we're the obnoxious chickens barging in all chattery and fluttery trying to 'share' all your stuff. Like it or not. And there's no one around to knock us off your food bowls.
> 
> We're not trying to be rude. We just think your breakfast looks delicious. And we're staaaaaaarving. Ba-GWAWK!
> 
> No worries though, as soon as Nifty opens the feed bag back up, we'll rush back home.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with us, guys. We do appreciate it. Really.


This is almost as good as a @Blooie story...
well said!


----------



## Bunnylady

sunflour said:


> I love horses - but viewed from the distance.









@sunflour - this is the "view" off my back porch. Not quite so "distant" for me, lol (the Big Blonde wants me to let her mow the back yard - wouldn't it be nice if they could do some of the other things on my "Bunny do" list ?)


----------



## CinnamonEli

Bunnylady said:


> @sunflour - this is the "view" off my back porch. Not quite so "distant" for me, lol (the Big Blonde wants me to let her mow the back yard - wouldn't it be nice if they could do some of the other things on my "Bunny do" list ?)


----------



## Southern by choice

@Wandercreek  that is funny! 
LOL I use to have 250+ free range birds of 17 different varieties. I am now down to a handful that poop all over my porch, hang out at the milk stanchion for goat feed that falls, a few that are gimpy due to old broken legs that didn't set right and old timers that will live out their lives here. I sure did love my poultry still do but gosh they can be a lot of work... not too bad for us with the ranging though.
The only thing is we do have deep in the woods feral multi generation chickens that even the possums avoid!  
Here the chickens get out of the way for the stampede of the goats.


----------



## greybeard

Wandercreek said:


> Like it or not. And there's no one around to knock us off your food bowls.
> 
> We're not trying to be rude.


----------



## TwoCrows

Bunnylady said:


> @sunflour - this is the "view" off my back porch. Not quite so "distant" for me, lol (the Big Blonde wants me to let her mow the back yard - wouldn't it be nice if they could do some of the other things on my "Bunny do" list ?)


VERY pretty!!


----------



## Wandercreek

Southern by choice said:


> The only thing is we do have deep in the woods feral multi generation chickens that even the possums avoid!



Haha...Driving through the hills here, I sometimes see small flocks of chickens up in the woods. It never occurred to me that they might be feral. Makes sense though.


----------



## Wandercreek

Kiki said:


> This is almost as good as a @Blooie story...
> well said!



Aw..Kiki!


----------



## Kiki

I should not have said "almost as good", Sorry!
I meant *as good as*.....


----------



## Wandercreek

Kiki said:


> I should not have said "almost as good", Sorry!
> I meant *as good as*.....



Well now you're just makin' me blush


----------



## Kiki

Just calling it like I see it.


----------



## sunflour

Bunnylady said:


> @sunflour - this is the "view" off my back porch. Not quite so "distant" for me, lol (the Big Blonde wants me to let her mow the back yard - wouldn't it be nice if they could do some of the other things on my "Bunny do" list ?)



Thats a lovely view - and the horses are beautiful


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Bunnylady said:


> I don't remember his name, but it's a horse and I believe his color is cremello


  makes sense! thanks!



Ravyn said:


> Shhhhh!!!!
> 
> *I think they're already here*...


 ROFL!! you think??!!??



Baymule said:


> That eye belongs to my horse. His name is Joe's Tuff Bars, AKA Joe. He is purest white, with pink skin and blue eyes. The blue in his eyes are the only pigment he has. He is 28 years old, anybody can ride him, he is sweet and gentle. He is a Quarter Horse.
> Nope-wrong.


 he sounds lovely!



Baymule said:


> This is Joe at 20 years old, giving our 89 year old neighbor a ride.
> 
> View attachment 32811


   he is gorgeous!



Wandercreek said:


> So I got up this morning and commenced with the same ol' routine: let the dogs out, shuffle to the coffee pot, grind the beans, fill the carafe, hit go. Feed the old dog in the house, step on deer antlers, cuss the puppy for bringing them in, feed the puppy outside, feed the cats inside, fill up water bowls, and finally get a cup of coffee.
> 
> I usually check email with that first cup of coffee, but today I browsed BYH instead.  I got caught up reading this thread; amused at the horrified BYHer/persistent BYCer banter.
> 
> Otherwise sticking to my routine: after that first cup of coffee, I grab my rain boots, head out to the buggy, and drive down to the barn. Time to go let the maniacs out of the coop.
> 
> Of course, the chickens are first to get breakfast. That's partly to just shut them up for a minute, but mostly because I'm a little worried that I may_ become_ breakfast if I make them wait too long to eat. With the chickens fed, next up are the peeps. Slop some FF down for the 3 brooders and fill waterers...done.
> 
> I get to do all this to the tune of "I'm starving to DEATH out here", belted out at the top of his lungs by my beloved beastie, Mr. E, the head honcho Boer and resident lock-picker on the farm. Nanny Boo-Boo and Mo chime in as backup singers on the chorus parts. Some might liken the sound to the cries of a tortured animal. I'd say that's about right but I try to hum along anyway while I fill scoops of goat kibble and gather up hay.
> 
> You may be wondering why I'm telling you all this. Well, here's why...
> 
> As per usual, as soon as the first bit of goat kibble hits the bowls, the chickens come running. Have you ever heard 50 or so chickens running? It's enough to make you double-check that you're on solid ground with steady footing...lest you fall...
> 
> Anyway, the chickens come stampeding into the barn all chattery and fluttery and bossy and bickery and squawky and ba-gwawky. The nosy biddies converge on the goats, jumping and flapping and doing their dangdest to get a view of what's on the menu for the goats morning meal. Before long, the goats look like they are wearing chicken coats and hats. The birds are walking on their backs, peering over their shoulders, perching on their heads and doing everything in their birdy powers to "share" breakfast with the goats.
> 
> And, as per usual, I hang around shoving birds off backs and heads and horns and out of food bowls so the goats can eat in peace.
> 
> This is a daily thing. Just part of the routine. Only today, I found it amusing because while I was playing chicken whack-a-mole, it reminded me of this thread. You BYHer's are just like my poor goats. Just trying to do your thing. Sing your song, eat some grub and stick to your routine. Us BYCer's...well, we're the obnoxious chickens barging in all chattery and fluttery trying to 'share' all your stuff. Like it or not. And there's no one around to knock us off your food bowls.
> 
> We're not trying to be rude. We just think your breakfast looks delicious. And we're staaaaaaarving. Ba-GWAWK!
> 
> No worries though, as soon as Nifty opens the feed bag back up, we'll rush back home.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with us, guys. We do appreciate it. Really.


    great story!! 



Bunnylady said:


> @sunflour - this is the "view" off my back porch. Not quite so "distant" for me, lol (the Big Blonde wants me to let her mow the back yard - wouldn't it be nice if they could do some of the other things on my "Bunny do" list ?)


 she's adorable!!


----------



## Wandercreek

@DwayneNLiz Thanks!

@Kiki I just noticed you're in Texas. Mind if I ask what part?


----------



## Kiki

Wandercreek said:


> @DwayneNLiz Thanks!
> 
> @Kiki I just noticed you're in Texas. Mind if I ask what part?


Yes...I do mind.
LOL


Heck no I don't mind...
I am a city girl still....we are trying to find the perfect country land.
Houston area.


----------



## Wandercreek

Kiki said:


> Yes...I do mind.
> LOL





I can suggest west of Austin. I'm in love with Dripping Springs. Gorgeous, gorgeous country over here.


----------



## Bunnylady

DwayneNLiz said:


> she's adorable!!



She's a brat. She's exactly the kind of horse that would make sunflour wonder what anybody sees in them! But, like a lot of strong-willed horses, she just needs someone who'll say, "nope, not puttin' up with that," and then, she's golden.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Bunnylady said:


> She's a brat. She's exactly the kind of horse that would make sunflour wonder what anybody sees in them! But, like a lot of strong-willed horses, she just needs someone who'll say, "nope, not puttin' up with that," and then, she's golden.



So, she's a mare, lol. ....


----------



## Kiki

Wandercreek said:


> I can suggest west of Austin. I'm in love with Dripping Springs. Gorgeous, gorgeous country over here.


I actually wouldn't mind moving to a different town but the green dollars are coming from Houston, for us...so we will need to stay fairly close to this city.


----------



## Wandercreek

I wouldn't get too far from those either


----------



## Dozclan12

Southern by choice said:


> @Wandercreek  that is funny!
> LOL I use to have 250+ free range birds of 17 different varieties. I am now down to a handful that poop all over my porch, hang out at the milk stanchion for goat feed that falls, a few that are gimpy due to old broken legs that didn't set right and old timers that will live out their lives here. I sure did love my poultry still do but gosh they can be a lot of work... not too bad for us with the ranging though.
> The only thing is we do have deep in the woods feral multi generation chickens that even the possums avoid!
> Here the chickens get out of the way for the stampede of the goats.



Chickens can be a lot of work?      I always thought they were pretty easy.


----------



## Southern by choice

Dozclan12 said:


> Chickens can be a lot of work?   View attachment 33225   I always thought they were pretty easy.



They were alot of work. Free ranging 250 + birds is the easy part but I only bred 3-4 groups at a time ( I had 17 varieties) and they would have to go in "open outdoor pens" for a month of cleanout then add in the roo then collect and incubate. Free range birds do not take kindly to being in an enclosed yard. They protest, they don't want to lay and they hate it. Then I had to CLEAN those pens. Of course incubating and hatching, sexing, separating, brooders, cleaning brooders, feeding , watering, marking, banding and logging. UGH! 
We also raised Geese, ducks, and turkeys.  The main building that our range birds could go into to sleep still had to be cleaned at least monthly and powerwashed. That bedding isn't cheap for a a large building. Then there was the slaughtering. Good golly! We don't like waste so the cockerels were raised up, slaughter and we fed raw to the dogs. So much time and energy. And poultry is expensive to feed! LOL The eggs! OH THE EGGS! We supplied a restaurant with eggs .... washing, drying, packaging! It got to be too much!

Goats are way easier!  But I will say I did love our poultry, I will do more again in a few years. Just not so many. Ny problem is I LOVE variety! I cannot just pick one or two ... same with my goats ... we have 6 breeds... that is 6 breeding programs! 

These are our eggs!


 



 

I love the red eggs!


----------



## Dozclan12

Oh wow!  Well, no breeding here..and I am on BYC because..that stands for Back Yard Chickens!  lol..yep, caught my eye, because I have a smaller flock.  We have a great combination of things going on over there.  So many different fowl..all beautiful.   I love my .. easy...little flock.  No roosters here, unless I can keep one for a bit that isn't noisy for a while ,then, I have a blast collecting..fertile..eggs!  Yes!  I get fertile eggs once in a while.   That's pretty cool for this ol grandma don't ya know.    I can actually have a few birds out there once in a while that are from my own flock.  I do sell extra eggs for the feed bill.  Helps out a lot.  
Man those eggs are beautiful up there!  
 And, I do wish I lived on a large piece of land.  I've wanted that forever, but no, it hasn't happened.  I would have goats for sure!  I love them.  Horses, have to have a horse to two.  Had my time riding back in the day though.  In laws had them.  So, chickens, goats, and horses would be plenty for me.  Wait....I think I would also like to have some ducks.  Oh, and I know I would love having a peacock.  Geese, I would love to have some geese.    Oh, and turkeys.


----------



## Wandercreek

Dozclan12 said:


> And, I do wish I lived on a large piece of land. I've wanted that forever, but no, it hasn't happened. I would have goats for sure! I love them. Horses, have to have a horse to two. Had my time riding back in the day though. In laws had them. So, chickens, goats, and horses would be plenty for me. Wait....I think I would also like to have some ducks. Oh, and I know I would love having a peacock. Geese, I would love to have some geese.  Oh, and turkeys.


----------



## greybeard

Southern by choice said:


> They were alot of work. Free ranging 250 + birds is the easy part but I only bred 3-4 groups at a time ( I had 17 varieties) and they would have to go in "open outdoor pens" for a month of cleanout then add in the roo then collect and incubate. Free range birds do not take kindly to being in an enclosed yard. They protest, they don't want to lay and they hate it. Then I had to CLEAN those pens. Of course incubating and hatching, sexing, separating, brooders, cleaning brooders, feeding , watering, marking, banding and logging. UGH!
> We also raised Geese, ducks, and turkeys.  The main building that our range birds could go into to sleep still had to be cleaned at least monthly and powerwashed. That bedding isn't cheap for a a large building. Then there was the slaughtering. Good golly! We don't like waste so the cockerels were raised up, slaughter and we fed raw to the dogs. So much time and energy. And poultry is expensive to feed! LOL The eggs! OH THE EGGS! We supplied a restaurant with eggs .... washing, drying, packaging! It got to be too much!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33243
> 
> I love the red eggs!
> View attachment 33242


Yes, any time one goes into or progresses up to a large scale 'anything' instead of just a few of anything, the workload increases. 
I often think it would be a lot easier to sell off my herd of mamas and the 2 bulls and just buy a little handful of stocker calves to raise and sell off each year.


----------



## Wandercreek

Southern by choice said:


> They were alot of work. Free ranging 250 + birds is the easy part but I only bred 3-4 groups at a time



I've got about 120, not all of laying age yet and 10 breeds. Also free ranging. I agree with you that the free ranging is the easy part (except that it's a lot of birds to have underfoot).  I focus on breeding just 2 of the 10 breeds, but if there is demand for eggs or chicks of any of the others, I'll breed them as well.  Sounds like I'm on a smaller scale than you by half.

It looks like you raided my egg basket to take those photos! They sure are pretty


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Southern by choice said:


> They were alot of work. Free ranging 250 + birds is the easy part but I only bred 3-4 groups at a time ( I had 17 varieties) and they would have to go in "open outdoor pens" for a month of cleanout then add in the roo then collect and incubate. Free range birds do not take kindly to being in an enclosed yard. They protest, they don't want to lay and they hate it. Then I had to CLEAN those pens. Of course incubating and hatching, sexing, separating, brooders, cleaning brooders, feeding , watering, marking, banding and logging. UGH!
> We also raised Geese, ducks, and turkeys.  The main building that our range birds could go into to sleep still had to be cleaned at least monthly and powerwashed. That bedding isn't cheap for a a large building. Then there was the slaughtering. Good golly! We don't like waste so the cockerels were raised up, slaughter and we fed raw to the dogs. So much time and energy. And poultry is expensive to feed! LOL The eggs! OH THE EGGS! We supplied a restaurant with eggs .... washing, drying, packaging! It got to be too much!
> 
> Goats are way easier!  But I will say I did love our poultry, I will do more again in a few years. Just not so many. Ny problem is I LOVE variety! I cannot just pick one or two ... same with my goats ... we have 6 breeds... that is 6 breeding programs!
> 
> These are our eggs!
> View attachment 33241
> 
> View attachment 33243
> 
> I love the red eggs!
> View attachment 33242


 So pretty!!!!



Dozclan12 said:


> Oh wow!  Well, no breeding here..and I am on BYC because..that stands for Back Yard Chickens!  lol..yep, caught my eye, because I have a smaller flock.  We have a great combination of things going on over there.  So many different fowl..all beautiful.   I love my .. easy...little flock.  No roosters here, unless I can keep one for a bit that isn't noisy for a while ,then, I have a blast collecting..fertile..eggs!  Yes!  I get fertile eggs once in a while.   That's pretty cool for this ol grandma don't ya know.    I can actually have a few birds out there once in a while that are from my own flock.  I do sell extra eggs for the feed bill.  Helps out a lot.
> Man those eggs are beautiful up there!
> And, I do wish I lived on a large piece of land.  I've wanted that forever, but no, it hasn't happened.  I would have goats for sure!  I love them.  Horses, have to have a horse to two.  Had my time riding back in the day though.  In laws had them.  So, chickens, goats, and horses would be plenty for me.  Wait....I think I would also like to have some ducks.  Oh, and I know I would love having a peacock.  Geese, I would love to have some geese.    Oh, and turkeys.


 what about the mini Donkeys? and quail they are so cute and make fun noises! and ponies for the grand babies too


----------



## Dozclan12

Oh man!  How could I forget the donkey!  I want a donkey.  Not too sure about the quail.  I had fun hatching some, Buttons.. and had them in a pretty nice cage too, but I felt bad as they still got pretty big..so..off they went to a really nice place, where it was an enclosed place, but huge! This man was into his birds! Anyway, here are a few photos of my littles.....


----------



## DwayneNLiz

cute little quailies! 
so little! smaller than marbles!!


----------



## Dozclan12

That marble set up is for their water!  The lid has water in it.  A few are drinking from it..they were so tiny when just hatched, and they darted around like not other..fast little things!


----------



## firedragon1982

When it takes me forever to realize there's a thread about the down BYC.... I've been hiding here with my bunnies for quite some time.


@Ravyn 
@WVduckchick 
@TJChickens


----------



## Ravyn

firedragon1982 said:


> When it takes me forever to realize there's a thread about the down BYC.... I've been hiding here with my bunnies for quite some time.
> 
> 
> @Ravyn
> @WVduckchick
> @TJChickens






A thread??? 

We have a few going... might look at the Random Ramblings section too...


----------



## WVduckchick

firedragon1982 said:


> When it takes me forever to realize there's a thread about the down BYC.... I've been hiding here with my bunnies for quite some time.
> 
> 
> @Ravyn
> @WVduckchick
> @TJChickens





 hop on over to the Pond if ya get a free minute.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dozclan12 said:


> That marble set up is for their water!  The lid has water in it.  A few are drinking from it..they were so tiny when just hatched, and they darted around like not other..fast little things!


 i know!!! so cute!!!


----------



## Baymule

sunflour said:


> He is awesome.  I had no idea that horses lived that long, and still he's able to carry a rider .
> I love horses - but viewed from the distance.  My dad tried to get me to want my own - wanted me to learn to ride for competition , but after a few unsuccessful and embarrassing trials, I gave up.
> 
> Bet you, He would not let me ride him  I even fell off an aged horse anyone could ride, and for sure, I would be afraid to even try



Joe would be very kind to you. You would not fall off, nobody has ever fallen off Joe. Come see him and he'll take you for a ride.


----------



## sunflour

Baymule said:


> Joe would be very kind to you. You would not fall off, nobody has ever fallen off Joe. Come see him and he'll take you for a ride.



Thanks for the offer, but I  think I'm a little too old....wouldn't bounce as easy as I did as a teenager


----------



## Bunnylady

Oh, you'll be fine. When Latte dumped me a few months back, all I got was bruised a bit.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baymule said:


> Joe would be very kind to you. You would not fall off, nobody has ever fallen off Joe. Come see him and he'll take you for a ride.


That's like a dream. Ticket, my horse, started bucking yesterday and I bailed and landed on my butt


----------



## Bunnylady

Poka_Doodle said:


> That's like a dream. Ticket, my horse, started bucking yesterday and I bailed and landed on my butt



Soooo . . . . are you posting from a standing position today?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Somewhat. I am sitting strangely


----------



## greybeard

I'm a lot closer to 70 than I am 60 and I ride frequently. Not as much as I would like to and not near as much as when younger but as often as I can and whenever the opportunity affords itself.
Way more likely that I will fall down a set of stairs or steps than falling out of a saddle.


----------



## Phage

mysunwolf said:


> I'm scared of all the BYCers
> 
> I left BYC to come here because it got too crowded over there.
> 
> And now they're all over here!
> 
> What if they stay?
> What if we never go back to the way it was!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> (What if I'm overreacting? )



Hmmm well that seems pretty unwelcoming 

Maybe that was the plan


----------



## norseofcourse

I think it was said tongue in cheek...


----------



## LlamaGirl4

I’m from byc and came over to this great site!


----------



## LlamaGirl4

mysunwolf said:


> I'm scared of all the BYCers
> 
> I left BYC to come here because it got too crowded over there.
> 
> And now they're all over here!
> 
> What if they stay?
> What if we never go back to the way it was!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> (What if I'm overreacting? )


Is this is a welcome or threat? lol just kidding


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

LlamaGirl4 said:


> I’m from byc and came over to this great site!



Welcome!! Glad to have you!


----------



## misfitmorgan




----------



## mysunwolf

@LlamaGirl4 A welcome lol. Welcome to BYH! We really do want you here!


----------



## LlamaGirl4

mysunwolf said:


> @LlamaGirl4 A welcome lol. Welcome to BYH! We really do want you here!


Thanks!


----------

